# ARK: Survival Evolved - Schafft mein PC das?



## Patrickxxx (10. Juni 2015)

Halloo liebe Comunity,
Ich war mal wieder auf Steam unterwegs und hab ARK entdeckt - das Spiel hat mich direkt fasziniert und ich hab mir 'n bisschen was darüber auf Youtube angeschaut - bei Gronkh. Er erwähnte dann, das man für das Spiel einen "Nasa-Pc" braucht, damit man überhaupt 20 FPS kriegt...
Auf Steam steht, das man lediglich minimal OS: 64-Bit Windows 7 Service Pack 1, or Windows 8 
Processor: 2 GHz Dual-Core 64-bit CPU 
Memory: 4000 MB RAM 
Graphics: DirectX10 Compatible GPU with 1 GB Video RAM 
DirectX: Version 10 
Hard Drive: 20000 MB available space
benötigt.

Jetzt frag ich mich ob mein PC das Spiel überhaupt gut packt, sonst lohnt es sich ja nicht das zu kaufen:
Mein System :
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7950
Card Memory: 3054 MB

Eigentlich sollte es klappen, aber bei vielen, die in die Steambewertungen schreiben und ein ähnliches System wie ich haben, geht es einfach gar nicht. Laut denen, 5-13FPS.

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst da was... bin echt Scharf auf das Spiel 

Mfg
Patrick(xxx)


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel ist ziehmlich beschissen optimiert, Entwickler arbeiten mometan daran.
Auc meinem Haupt PC siehe sig. läuft es in 1080p in einem Mix aus Hoch/Mittel mit , 25-35 fps.
Auf meinem 2. Rechner mit i5-750 und HD5850 läuft es mit ALLEM auf so niedrig wies geht in 900p mit 18-28FPS. Und das sieht dann echt beschissen aus.
Dein System sollte also irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Ansonsten warte einfach noch 2 Wochen und guck wie es bis dahin aussieht. Momentan hauen die Entwickler fast täglich ein Update raus.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Juni 2015)

Ich würde definitiv warten, bis sie die Performance Probleme in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## pphs (10. Juni 2015)

warum eröffnet man einen thread, wenn ein youtuber schon sagt, wie es derzeit läuft UND es auch noch in den steam comments steht?


----------



## Lok92 (10. Juni 2015)

@pphs Weil gerade auf Youtube sehr viel fach gesimpelt wird, obwohl die meisten von den im Grunde genommen keinen Plan haben was sie da reden. Gerade Let´s Player & Streamer neigen dazu, sich Pc zusammen zubasteln lassen von Freunden etc. und versuchen dann mit nicht vorhandenen "Wissen" zupunkten.
                Und weil das hier ein Forum ist, wo man Fragen stellt & wo man produktive Antworten bekommen kann.. Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Ark am Start, fast das gleiche System wie er und kann sich dann mit ihm etwas näher austauschen wie es läuft, was man in den Options einstellen muss etc.

@Patrickxxx Wie gesagt die Entwickler hauen täglich Updates raus, da das Spiel noch in der "Early Access Alpha" ist wird stetig dran gearbeitet und die Optimierung ist noch nicht astrein ums mal nett auszudrücken. Ob du nun noch 2 Wochen wartest oder ob du es dir schon heute holst ist dir überlassen, ich werde es mir 
                           heute auch aufjedenfall holen denn mir juckts genauso in den Fingern xD

Lg & noch ein schönen Guten Morgen


----------



## chewara (10. Juni 2015)

gestern konnte ich mit 40-50 fps spielen auf mittel, mit dem pc in der sig.  davor mit 20-30. die arbeiten daran ..^^


----------



## Patrickxxx (10. Juni 2015)

Heyhoooo, danke für die Antworten! Hat mich sehr gefreut 
Habs mir jetzt mal gekauft, falls es gar nicht geht kann man es Angeblich ja zurück geben... oder ich warte dann einfach drauf das sie es Optimieren 
Wünsch' euch n schönen Tag 

Mfg
Patrick(xxx)


----------



## Patrickxxx (11. Juni 2015)

Kurzes Feedback: Hab alles auf High/Medium und so 11-19 FPS - zwar nicht perfekt aber gut spielbar


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

Warum dann nicht einfach auf Low/Medium runterstellen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juli 2015)

mitlerweile mit angepasstem Settings immer 30 FPS in 2560x1440 könnte besser aber es lässt sich spielen dank Version 181.2 habe mit 180.4 angefangen es zu spielen und liebe es ...


----------



## zukosan (2. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> mitlerweile mit angepasstem Settings immer 30 FPS in 2560x1440 könnte besser aber es lässt sich spielen dank Version 181.2 habe mit 180.4 angefangen es zu spielen und liebe es ...



Unfassbar oder? Habe es nur mal so als Dinofan zum Spaß gezogen, nicht viel erwartet und JETZT schon für mich (sogar in dieser AlphaFassung) neben Witcher 3 Spiel des Jahres... Einfach soooo geil von der Arbeit zu kommen und sich vorzunehmen "heute baust du eine Rampe für ne 2. Etage und zähmst einen Pali Saurier, damit du mehr Holz schleppen kannst"... und morgen mach ich dann ein Bett und die Wände... etc... Einfach das geilste Feierabendspiel das es gibt.
Ein Spiel in dem man seine Ziele selbst setzt und theoretisch unendlich ist... GEIL!


----------



## SeppiMontana (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab es mir für 18€ auf g2a geholt.
Meine neue Kiste is nun auch da. Muss sie nurnoch zusammenschustern.... Dann kann es losgehen.
Mir sch.... Egal ob ich es in 800x400 mit ultralow zocken muss. Hauptsache das ich es zocken kann. 😊


----------



## GEChun (18. April 2016)

Falls es euch weiterhilft.
Mein Neffe spielt es auf einem AMD FX4300 + 2x4GB 1600mhz + GTX 260.
Mit 720p hat er bei Mid/Low Einstellungen 30-40FPS

Vorher hatte dieser Rechner auch nur 4GB Ram, das reicht aber definitiv nicht für Ark. 
Mit gleichen Einstellungen war es mit nur 4GB unspielbar...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. April 2016)

Dank einem Trick siehe YouTube Viedeo von Hirnsturz Zockt bzw. dem Kommentaren dazu in max Setting fast immer 40 bis 60 fps.

"aber auf jeden Fall solltest du mal folgende Startparameter versuchen.-USEALLAVAILABLECORES -sm4 -d3d10﻿"


----------



## Bambusbar (19. April 2016)

Mit der Option -d3d10 wird das Game dann in DX10 gestartet - das bringt zwar FPS, sieht aber echt grausam aus (zumindest im Vergleich mit DX11)
Mit -sm4 werden andere Shaders benutzt - hat einen ähnlichen Effekt wie DX10 - sieht beides im Endeffekt nicht schön aus.

Aber wenns nur darum geht, dass man das Game spielen will, dann ist das definitiv sinnvoll.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. April 2016)

Finde nicht das es jetzt schlechter aussieht dank nun max setting eher viel besser als vorher mit mittleren/hoch Einstellungen ist mir zu mindestens bei den Texturen deutlich aufgefallen.


----------



## Alekseyj253 (20. April 2016)

Guten Tag, Ich habe mir jetzt am letzten Mittwoch einen neuen PC bestellt. Ich denke mal das er ARK ohne probleme schaffen sollte. Aber dies nochmal zu prüfen macht ja nichts.

Der PC besitzt:
Intel Prozessor i7 5930K (6x3,5GHz)
32 GB Crucial Ballistix LT DDR4- 2400 (4x8GB)
Gigabyte X99- Gaming G1 Sockel 2011-V3
Geforce GTX Titan X
SSD 250 GB Crucial MX200 (Satan-III)
2 TB WD Caviar Green

Hoffe da hat jemand mehr Ahnung von als ich.

Mfg Aleksey


----------



## Ebrithil (20. April 2016)

Ja das läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Noname1987 (20. April 2016)

Zur not startest du mit dem Ding ne Zeitmaschine und reist in die dino zeit zurück scherz beiseite ja das läuft


----------



## Thaurial (20. April 2016)

Alekseyj253 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, Ich habe mir jetzt am letzten Mittwoch einen neuen PC bestellt. Ich denke mal das er ARK ohne probleme schaffen sollte. Aber dies nochmal zu prüfen macht ja nichts.
> 
> Der PC besitzt:
> Intel Prozessor i7 5930K (6x3,5GHz)
> ...



Ui - ne SATAN 3 SSD 

die geht bestimmt teuflich ab


----------



## Alekseyj253 (20. April 2016)

Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hab mir das Ding nur wegen ARK bestellt. Will es halt unbedingt auf Epic spielen. Kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche an


----------



## Ebrithil (20. April 2016)

Gut da muss man jetzt die Auflösung wissen. 
Auf FHD: Kein Problem.
WQHD: Sollte noch gehen, kann aber schon mal auf <30FPS droppen.
4k: Keine Chance.

Das ist aber nur meine eigene Einschätzung und beruht nicht auf Tests o.ä. kann also durchaus falsch sein. 
Abgesehen davon sieht das Spiel auch auf High schon sehr gut aus und frisst wesentlich weniger Leistung.


----------



## Rekolitz (19. Juli 2016)

Die Optimierung von Release der Alpha bis zum jetzigen Stand ist doch trotzdem gewaltig gewesen. Patches sind einem am Anfang fast im 30-Minuten-Takt um die Ohren geflogen - jetzt leider nicht mehr ganz so schnell  
Weiß man denn jetzt schon was genaueres bzgl. Release?


----------

